# eggless pasta recipe



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I have an eggless pasta recipe that uses only semolina and water, I have yet to try it. Have any of you made an eggless pasta? I've only tried a few different ones, one using two eggs the other using three. Thanks in advance.
Svadhisthana


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

I think you have to add some olive oil to replace the eggs, from memory you dont need much about 2 tbs per 1/2 kilo flour/semolino


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

[ May 11, 2001: Message edited by: youla ]


----------



## murrmaid (Nov 15, 2000)

I have personally never tried making pasta without eggs (like 'em too much!), but a vegan friend used a flour-and-water-only recipe and was really happy with the results. I do think you'll want a little olive oil in there.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thank you Merrmaid, I'll do a search for Vegan recipe sites and see what turns up.


Svadhisthana


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

anyone find the eggless pasta recipes?


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Isaac,
*eggless pasta*
2 cups semolina flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup warm water

Combine flour and salt. Add water, stirring to combine. Pat dough into a ball and turn out to a lightly floured surface. Knead 10-15 minutes. Cover and let rest 20 minutes. Rol out dough using pin or pasta machine. Work with only 1/4 of the dough at a time to prevent it from drying out.

You can find more at www.pastarecipe.com


----------

